# whats your biggest fear



## firedragon (Sep 23, 2007)

we've all got 'em 
me i'm afraid of the dark and rounabouts


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 23, 2007)

this is actually slightly amusing.. but snakes..

i used to have nightmares they were in my bed and stuff..

that scene from the craft messed with me..

but i dunno i realllllly hate spiders.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 23, 2007)

Cockroaches :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

(they scare the absolute bejeesus outta me :cry


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 23, 2007)

heights and that is it that i know of. as a kid i hated roaches cause one got in my sleeping bag but i got over that


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 23, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Cockroaches :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> (they scare the absolute bejeesus outta me :cry


 

lol and u live in brissy !!! ><


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 23, 2007)

Public speaking! That's probably about the only thing I would call a 'fear' that I have.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm frightened of waking up dead one morning.... and spiders.


----------



## Miss B (Sep 23, 2007)

kimba83 said:


> lol and u live in brissy !!! ><


 
Yeah I think that's why... I've had some baaaad experiences with the disgusting little critters :cry:

One flew straight at my face once, another landed on my shoulder while I was sitting on the back steps talking on the phone, and one landed on my knee once. I get goosebumps just thinking about them, they creep me out. My brother chased me around the house with a dead one once, I screamed and bawled my eyes out :cry:

And we're coming into summer ...  :cry: *starts to hyperventilate*


----------



## firedragon (Sep 23, 2007)

yellowtamarin said:


> Public speaking! That's probably about the only thing I would call a 'fear' that I have.


YEH i think i'd have to join you on that being up there infront of heaps of people all eyes looking at me sends creapies down my spine


----------



## gold&black... (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm afraid of loosing my collection and its happening :cry::cry::cry:........


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 23, 2007)

gold&black... said:


> I'm afraid of loosing my collection and its happening :cry::cry::cry:........



OK, now you have to tell us the story :shock:


----------



## lilmissrazz (Sep 23, 2007)

grasshoppers & xmas beetles


----------



## PhilK (Sep 23, 2007)

Im fine with performing in public, speaking in public etc etc... But heights and roaches are my undoings!! I'm OK sleeping in a room where there is an escaped 17cm centipede... But not roaches. No way!


----------



## gold&black... (Sep 23, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> OK, now you have to tell us the story :shock:



Lol, don't wana bore u with my sob story......... It's on a few other threads already:cry::cry::cry:....


----------



## crush the turtle (Sep 23, 2007)

im gonna have to say turtles.. they creep me out, i dnt no how any one could keep them as pets,,


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 23, 2007)

commitment LOL


oh and also shower curtains


----------



## cris (Sep 23, 2007)

Im scared of spinal injury, brain damage or getting body parts severed. Im fairly sure i also have some irrational fears but i cant remember them now, i guess thats a good thing but it could also mean im in greater danger from them.

As a kid i used to be scared of heaps of stuff various critters some spiders, various strange looking insects, the dark, things out of my control other random stuff including fictional characters that wernt meant to be scarey.


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 23, 2007)

i used to be scared of needles.. bloodtests

fine with tattoos.. but its something about the nurse and then seeing the size of the needle.. and yeah


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 23, 2007)

i have this fear that im gonna spend my last $1 in the world,on a water bowl for a new herp lol people say us AHA need help fast!! its my biggest fear
oh and also dieing alone...

AHA= australian herpers amonyoms


----------



## eerin (Sep 23, 2007)

motor bikes and crossing busy roads

and...... really deep water


----------



## hornet (Sep 23, 2007)

i'm afraid of getting some kitty


----------



## crush the turtle (Sep 23, 2007)

and chicks with 3 nipples


----------



## Tsubakai (Sep 24, 2007)

Finding out I'm adopted and my birth parents were Kiwi's :cry:


----------



## mungus (Sep 24, 2007)

needles big time !!!!


----------



## OzExcalibur (Sep 24, 2007)

Tsubakai said:


> Finding out I'm adopted and my birth parents were Kiwi's :cry:


 
That is gold 

Mine would be dying in a car wreck


----------



## Fester (Sep 24, 2007)

cris said:


> Im scared of spinal injury, brain damage or getting body parts severed.


 
Yeah, same here. Also have this dreaded fear of being burnt alive, like in a car or plane crash!!


----------



## Riley (Sep 24, 2007)

my maths teacher.


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 24, 2007)

well being burned alive, or put in one of those sick sick sick horror stories where they play with your emotions and horrid scenarios and stuff like that.. im dead scared of it i couldnt even watch that movie where they are in the room and he is watching them and tormenting them... i cant remember the name. the clown thing on that movie is in my nightmares :shock: :shock:


----------



## horsenz (Sep 24, 2007)

death...
the ocean
but most of all GRASSHOPPERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bylo (Sep 24, 2007)

Going on holidays and leaving my pets with a pet sitter


----------



## Magpie (Sep 24, 2007)

Dogs.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 24, 2007)

My biggest fear is getting Alzheimer's disease.


----------



## fuegan13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Cockroaches :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> (they scare the absolute bejeesus outta me :cry


 
i agree!! they scare me more than anything. (although a big saltie is a tad freaky 2.... )


----------



## Miss B (Sep 24, 2007)

kimba83 said:


> i used to be scared of needles.. bloodtests


 
Haha, I love blood tests - I dunno why :shock:

Whenever I go to the doctor I always sit there silently hoping he'll decide to take a blood test :lol:



fuegan13 said:


> i agree!! they scare me more than anything.


 
Yeah they're just so creepy and dirty and icky. If I know there is one in the house somewhere, I can't sleep


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 24, 2007)

im the same as you miss b, i love getting needles i dunno why either.. but horror movies kill me :shock:


----------



## bump73 (Sep 24, 2007)

The dreaded Succubus.....

My flat mate is caught by one at the moment and it aint pretty:lol:


----------



## Colin (Sep 24, 2007)

My biggest fear?

that Kevin Rudd and his crew could possibly win the next election.
That really makes my skin crawl.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 24, 2007)

Colin said:


> My biggest fear?
> 
> that Kevin Rudd and his crew could possibly win the next election.
> That really makes my skin crawl.




Actually, I'm going to agree with this one. Indeed it's Rudd the dud!

My biggest fear involves the safety and wellbeing of my kids, as I would imagine is the same scenario for any other parents out there.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 24, 2007)

Angry women.


----------



## caustichumor (Sep 24, 2007)

That's the one, Nightmares take a whole new turn when your kids are involved, I have a recurring nightmare of my 3 year old daughter getting bitten by a brown snake. scariest thing ever!


----------



## Hetty (Sep 24, 2007)

Dragonflies. Scariest things ever


----------



## DiamondAsh (Sep 24, 2007)

*Being trapped in a never-ending musical. *


----------



## melly (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a HUGE fear of moths. Evil little creatures they are!


----------



## teddybear (Sep 24, 2007)

*Spiders!!!*

Big Spiders!!! Give me the creeps. The smaller ones don't worry me at all. Can't even touch or stand the plastic ones that my kids scare me with. Clowns give me the heeby jeebies too can't stand 'em. 
Beth


----------



## kelly (Sep 24, 2007)

Water! I won't even go near water at the beach, or in a swimming pool. The biggest body of water I'll go in, is a bath :lol:
& yes I agree with the masses - cockroaches are HORRIBLE!


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 24, 2007)

sockpuppets


----------



## planks (Sep 24, 2007)

kelly said:


> cockroaches are HORRIBLE!


no there not they are a good source of food for my beardies and i have them breeding in my wardrobe(decked out with heat and lights so i can breed all the critters) i dont see anything wrong with them



firedragon said:


> we've all got 'em
> me i'm afraid of the dark and rounabouts



why are you afraid of roundabouts????


----------



## natrix (Sep 24, 2007)

Standing near the edge of a big drop/cliffs freaks me out.
another one is that in the after-life , they'll play really crap music through the muzak system.


----------



## firedragon (Sep 24, 2007)

crush the turtle said:


> and chicks with 3 nipples


:lol:come on admit it you dated one didn't you

This out does the dark & roundabouts as i said B4, my biggest biggest fear is someone stealing my daughter .. My ex's parents stole my eldest daughter 5 yrs ago that was pretty bad but atleast i know where she is. If a stranger took maya (my youngest) i'd loose it. I once saw on the news a man tried to take a little boy in a shopping centre from right beside his mother almost got away with it too but security saw it on the cameras the mother was oblivious.. Just thinking about someone taking maya gives me a small anxiety attack


----------



## kelly (Sep 24, 2007)

planks said:


> no there not they are a good source of food for my beardies and i have them breeding in my wardrobe(decked out with heat and lights so i can breed all the critters) i dont see anything wrong with them



Lucky I wasn't actually saying something _you _fear then :lol: I was talking about MYSELF!


----------



## Colin (Sep 24, 2007)

whats wrong with cockroaches



Fuscus said:


> sockpuppets


----------



## kelly (Sep 24, 2007)

Colin said:


> really? ya poor thing.



Haha yep, well I almost drowned as a kid, never learned to swim or anything.
So I suppose it's really my fault but I don't really think I'm missing out on anything by not going in water haha.


----------



## firedragon (Sep 24, 2007)

planks said:


> no there not they are a good source of food for my beardies and i have them breeding in my wardrobe(decked out with heat and lights so i can breed all the critters) i dont see anything wrong with them
> 
> 
> 
> why are you afraid of roundabouts????


 
People not giving way to me when i'm on the roundabout and darting out and cutting me off i've nearly hit a few cars and morons that start to turn round the corner then change their mind and quickly turn to go round the roundabout instead as i'm entering and nearly hit me and idgots that dont use their indicators. It's fine if they're not busy but the heavier the traffic the more anxious i get


----------



## Whisper2 (Sep 24, 2007)

water and planes.

evil, evil things


----------



## Miss B (Sep 24, 2007)

Cockroaches are the most hideous things ever, particularly the big house ones, but I won't even feed woodies to my beardies >_<

I'm also scared of something happening to my partner. Or my siblings, or parents.


----------



## Sidonia (Sep 24, 2007)

I have an irrational fear of crossing the road. I will avoid crossing one if I can and if I do cross it my heart is racing and i'm freaking out... Even if there are no cars in sight.
That being said; I don't think I could ever drive a car.

Other fears include:
-Becoming deaf/blind.
-Sharp things near my eyes (when I got my bridge pierced my eyes were firmly shut).
-Never achieving my goal of being a part of the body modification industry.
-Swimming in water where you can't see the bottom (due to depth OR clarity of the water).
-Big crowds


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Sep 24, 2007)

angry chicks cause i know they would beet the hell out of me ( i wouldnt hit back), and some how me shrinking till i was heeps small and being trapped in a drain


----------



## maanz641 (Sep 24, 2007)

women haha


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 24, 2007)

As far as animals go, sharks!!!!! they scare the crap out of me, i had one swim straight past me and i was only waist deep and that was it, it instantly became my biggest fear. Fair enough i was in a canal that is full of bull sharks and next door had lost their dog the day before, two guesses where it went. But i still love to surf and would love to swim with them (me in a cage), just don't want them creeping up on me.


----------



## horsenz (Sep 24, 2007)

*missing a kiss concert*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2007)

my biggest fear would be my life after death im always thinking of what will become of me when i leave this body------please dont turn me into a cane toad please----------ive killed so many of em thousands and millions
but only to do good. also getting drilled by a 12th foot close out wave on sharp reef.
cheers steve


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 24, 2007)

bump73 said:


> The dreaded Succubus.....
> 
> My flat mate is caught by one at the moment and it aint pretty:lol:


 
hehe... I'm sure you'll let me know if I ever fall into that category!! :lol:


----------



## djfreshy (Sep 24, 2007)

Turning 30 next year!!! HELP ME!!!


----------



## planks (Sep 24, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Cockroaches are the most hideous things ever, particularly the big house ones, but I won't even feed woodies to my beardies >_<
> 
> I'm also scared of something happening to my partner. Or my siblings, or parents.


poor beardies


----------



## Erin_Jane (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm scare myself a lot by being an irrational girl... hehe...

I'm overcoming my fear of snakes (Held my first one yesterday!!!), but I'm still terrified of needles and of being totally alone with just my insane mind for company!


----------



## pavlova (Sep 24, 2007)

My biggest fear is my kids or family getting sick and not being able to do a thing to help. My kids and family are my world.

Also i can't stand bugs of anykind, especially squashed ones

PAV


----------



## PremierPythons (Sep 24, 2007)

Fear itself...


----------



## Miss B (Sep 24, 2007)

planks said:


> Miss B said:
> 
> 
> > _Cockroaches are the most hideous things ever, particularly the big house ones, but I won't even feed woodies to my beardies_
> ...


 
Nah, they get crickets


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2007)

*30 is a good age*



djfreshy said:


> Turning 30 next year!!! HELP ME!!!


 30 is a good age just believe in that your not getting old and believe. im still 21 + 9 - 9 = 21:lol:


----------



## bredli84 (Sep 24, 2007)

yellowtamarin said:


> Public speaking! That's probably about the only thing I would call a 'fear' that I have.



so scary it makes me want to vomit.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 24, 2007)

Ozzie Python said:


> As far as animals go, sharks!!!!! they scare the crap out of me, i had one swim straight past me and i was only waist deep and that was it, it instantly became my biggest fear. Fair enough i was in a canal that is full of bull sharks and next door had lost their dog the day before, two guesses where it went. But i still love to surf and would love to swim with them (me in a cage), just don't want them creeping up on me.


Isn't it funny how some people can be scared of somthing other people don't mind... For example, ozzie python, nothing bad happened to you... You weren't attacked or anyhting, it just swam past. Yet you're still scared of them... Some people (like me) are terrified of roaches, and some like them. Same goes for public speaking etc etc... Human mind is a funny thing.


----------



## sockbat (Sep 24, 2007)

djfreshy said:


> Turning 30 next year!!! HELP ME!!!


IT's not the end of the world but you can see it from there:lol::lol::lol:

My bigest fear is heights, Can't stand on a chair without getting dizzy:shock:


----------



## jordo (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm not really "scared" of anything. Heights make me a little uncomfortable but then I think to myself: chances are I'm not going to jump off so nothing to be afraid of 
The ocean worries me a bit as well because if something happens you wouldn't have much control of the situation, but I don't let that stop me from going swimming.


----------



## Leigh (Sep 24, 2007)

i cured my fear of needles by becoming a regular blood donor, and timing it out around piercings, and so far its worked. 
my biggest, and hopefully one of my few remaining fears is spiders... and my bro wants to get one... and knowing my luck it'll probly escape and get me in the night......


----------



## cement (Sep 24, 2007)

Americans ruling the world, and australia following in american footsteps.
Ronald Mac Donald - now that is scary


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 24, 2007)

Fear of drowning, being burnt to death, being beheaded with a blunt knife(or with a sharp knife, for that matter), needles, turbulence, clowns, public speaking, dogs, the puppets used in The Thunderbirds TV show and the lifelike dummies they put in cells at tourist places like The Tower of London or Berrima jail/court( i swear i can see them move out the corner of my eye:shock.


----------



## Magpie (Sep 24, 2007)

serpenttongue said:


> Fear of drowning, being burnt to death, being beheaded with a blunt knife(or with a sharp knife, for that matter), needles, turbulence, clowns, public speaking, dogs.


:shock::shock:


----------



## channi (Sep 24, 2007)

I am totally terrified of something bad happening to my kids. I think that is it and the big spiders make me wolffy.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 24, 2007)

Babies with the pooping and the crying and the drooling and the staring :shock:

Oh and that shop Supre :shock:

And the Underpants Gnomes!!!!


----------



## javier (Sep 24, 2007)

i hate magpies but only nesting season ones i dont go riding my bike till im sure there finished nesting.
and when i whas real young i realy hated flushing the toilet used to press the button and run


----------



## mr_muesli (Sep 24, 2007)

Probably spiders, heights, public speaking( started crying in Year 6 cause they chose me to speak infront of the school-i refused and they respected that lol), clowns, drowning, dying of lack of oxygen, being eaten alive, dying in general lol... Im an acute aracnophobic, it all started when i was 7 and a huge huntsman was in my school hat, i didnt know it at the time lol. I backed away from a spider the size of a small matchhead haha.
My biggest 'fear' is what would happen if everything in the universe dissapeared, like what would time be but an eternity of voidness etc.ive spent many nights thinking about this, and couldnt get to sleep for hours.*shudders thinking about it*. Also im scared of my dad dying from lung cancer from smoking, and me not having him there when i need him and everything else. LOL, soo many things scare me.....


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 24, 2007)

Dude clowns are definately scarey!!!!!

I remember i used to be scared of mums old washing machine when i was a kid..... it wasnt on level ground and used to jump all over the place...... I would always run past the laundry LOL


----------



## IMSNAKEY (Sep 24, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> I'm frightened of waking up dead one morning.



i can pretty much guarantee that wont happen. unless of course you mean as a zombie of some sort 

i'm scared of spiders, roaches and heights


----------



## wood_nymph (Sep 24, 2007)

the denist and any of my babies getting hurt/nicked


----------



## wood_nymph (Sep 24, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> Babies with the pooping and the crying and the drooling and the staring :shock:
> 
> Oh and that shop Supre :shock:
> 
> And the Underpants Gnomes!!!!


 
don;t fear the gnomes they're freedon fighters for your nether regions! just go with it it's breezy


----------



## method (Sep 24, 2007)

hmm heights, deep water, needles/bloodtests


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Sep 24, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> Babies with the pooping and the crying and the drooling and the staring :shock:
> 
> Oh and that shop Supre :shock:
> 
> And the Underpants Gnomes!!!!


 





yes i agree.


----------



## nuthn2do (Sep 24, 2007)

Nothing much worries me anymore, been through all the crap that i was scared of and i'm still alive. 
Just my kids well being that frightens me now


----------



## oxyranus (Sep 24, 2007)

sharks


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 24, 2007)

erm......dying (spelling),public speaking.....


----------



## ytamarin (Sep 24, 2007)

swingonthespiral said:


> Babies with the pooping and the crying and the drooling and the staring :shock:
> 
> Oh and that shop Supre :shock:
> 
> And the Underpants Gnomes!!!!


Supre... *shivers*


----------



## Dodie (Sep 24, 2007)

Not too much of a fear but whenever I'm working near something sharp which is often I normally think it'd really suck to accidentally cut my throat on it..


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 24, 2007)

Dodie said:


> Not too much of a fear but whenever I'm working near something sharp which is often I normally think it'd really suck to accidentally cut my throat on it..


:shock: err.....yea that also .....


----------



## Jozz (Sep 24, 2007)

javier said:


> and when i whas real young i realy hated flushing the toilet used to press the button and run


 
:lol::lol::lol: Thats really funny!

The OCEAN! Moths, and performing in public (I do it a fair bit, and crap myself every time, perspiring prefusely??? Don't know why I can't get over it!).


----------



## koubee (Sep 25, 2007)

Petrified of cows, theyre so so freaky.

And heights, can't even stand on a chair.


----------



## mungus (Sep 25, 2007)

Colin said:


> My biggest fear?
> 
> that Kevin Rudd and his crew could possibly win the next election.
> That really makes my skin crawl.


 

Its possible................:shock:


----------



## lizard_lover (Sep 25, 2007)

elevators, storms and relly deep water


----------



## coxy (Sep 25, 2007)

Wasps, Don't really know why maybe because you can't control them, they can fly anywhere up down left and right, ill let a huntsman walk all over me, but i wont let a wasp fly near me. 
Also this is my weird one, loosing my sense of direction, i have a good sense of direction, always know which way im going, where i am, even in the middle of the bush,mates call me the human street directory, but if im at an underground train station im freaked out because i have lost which way is which.


----------



## Radar (Sep 25, 2007)

Burning to death (that one's well founded) and public speaking (that ones just me being a stupid pansy).


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 25, 2007)

hmm i guess the only thing that really FREAKS me out is the thought of being left at sea with sharks. I love sharks, I'm absolutely fascinated by them.... as long as i'm not on my own in their world.



horesenz said:


> but most of all GRASSHOPPERS!!!!!!!!!!



so strange how the human mind works. I wouldn't have thought that a burly tough looking bloke like you would be afraid of something like grasshoppers lol. (not having a go just an observation lol)


----------



## wheatus (Sep 25, 2007)

This is easymy BIGGEST fear is the NPWS, im scared they will screw with the laws an i wont even be able to keep a beardie let alone anything else thats cold blooded!!!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 25, 2007)

One of them would be actually liking and listening to a top 40 countdown!  *shudders*


----------



## skunk (Sep 25, 2007)

girls...they scare me  i like boys tho


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 25, 2007)

im scared to death of spiders  i cant sit in the same room as a huntsman it has to be killed


----------



## nuthn2do (Sep 25, 2007)

i can see a market here for xanax


----------



## noidea (Sep 25, 2007)

One big fear i have had as long as I can remember is massive natural disaster ( asteroids, tidal wave etc) hubby says its a control thing coz if given the choice i'd rather somebody pull a gun so i could possibly save my self. I personally think i watched to many scary movies as a kid.lol I'm also scared of the dark and the unknown.


----------



## hazzard (Sep 25, 2007)

my wife when she's angry!


----------



## horsenz (Sep 25, 2007)

so strange how the human mind works. I wouldn't have thought that a burly tough looking bloke like you would be afraid of something like grasshoppers lol. (not having a go just an observation lol)[/quote]
that is my wife who put that up not me you wanna hear her scream when the kids bring one in:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 25, 2007)

hahaha fair enough mate


----------



## ALLANA (Sep 26, 2007)

My Biggest fear is spiders, any size. I can't even kill a spider because I won't get close enough to touch it (they always jump on me if I get close lol). If one is in the house, then I'm outside :lol: . 

A friend of mine is absolutely terrified of Frogs, even baby one's. He refuses to come to my house as I know keep frogs. One night I picked a frog up and said just look there ok, he almost took my whole wall out (there was no time to open the door) :lol:

Allana


----------



## Moreliaman (Sep 26, 2007)

firedragon said:


> we've all got 'em
> me i'm afraid of the dark and rounabouts


 

Imagine going over this..................................IN THE DARK !!!


----------



## nook171 (Sep 26, 2007)

walking through waste hight water in th dark


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 26, 2007)

me when I am very very angry


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 26, 2007)

Owls , and some spiders .......


----------



## Pezza (Mar 16, 2008)

im sccared of roaches to! once one flew on my head and ididnt no till someone told me scared the jeebuz out of me lol


----------



## flickchick99 (Mar 16, 2008)

1) sharp objects pokking out my eyes
2) small/baby lizards (dont mind big ones)
3) the wall falling down on my while i sleep
4) snakes in water


----------



## deadflesh (Mar 16, 2008)

Moths... they always go for my head!
I got them back when I had to catch em and mush em up for the baby sparrows (they fell from their nest) I was looking after. Muahahaha. Take that moths!

Oh and HUGE grasshoppers. They're just gross.

I dont like cockroaches; but I'm not scared of them.

Hmm. Oh and deep water/water that I cant see the bottom of. Oh and swimming with small-medium sized fish... geh, they stare at you; it's so creepy... I'd be fine with sharks and huge cods though.

Oh, oh, and swimming with jellyfish. Man, that made me swim for the shore; stuff snorkeling with them fellas.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 16, 2008)

SPIDERS........SHARKS.......SPIDERWEBS......and i am a wimp when it comes to seeing the dentist i have to be in total agony b4 i go !!!! so i remember to always brush my teeth twice a day ....redbellybite


----------



## S.I.D (Mar 16, 2008)

> grasshoppers & xmas beetles


 
y there so harmless and evryone love x-mas beetles


----------



## kakariki (Mar 16, 2008)

S.I.D said:


> y there so harmless and evryone love x-mas beetles



Not when they get in your ear at 3am. My partner now goes mad when the Xmas beetles come inside. Made quite a sight, I can tell you :lol:. My biggest fear is being cooked day after day.... AAAGH it's happening :shock:........


----------



## ishka (Mar 16, 2008)

rabbits and water rats


----------



## snakes4me2 (Mar 16, 2008)

My biggest fear is the house catching on fire while we are sleeping and trying to get the kids out.

Then it would be burning to death, drowning, spiders.


----------



## Snakeaholic (Mar 16, 2008)

slowly drowning while alive for a period of more than an hour


----------



## Earthling (Mar 16, 2008)

Being on my death bed and looking back at my life with major regrets and thinking "What a waste!"


----------



## deadflesh (Mar 16, 2008)

snakes4me2 said:


> My biggest fear is the house catching on fire while we are sleeping and trying to get the kids out.
> 
> Then it would be burning to death, drowning, spiders.



When I was young that happened to me. I was the last one out too (my 17 yr old uncle rescued me).


----------



## snakes4me2 (Mar 16, 2008)

deadflesh said:


> When I was young that happened to me. I was the last one out too (my 17 yr old uncle rescued me).


 Wow thats lucky, and scary. Quite a few kids dont get to tell that story and it scares the life out of me


----------



## deadflesh (Mar 16, 2008)

snakes4me2 said:


> Wow thats lucky, and scary. Quite a few kids dont get to tell that story and it scares the life out of me




it was pretty scary... I remember seeing the lounge suite on flames and surrounded with thick black smoke. if my uncle didnt save me when he did; a huge fireball wouldve got me (it came through my wall and onto my bed after he left the room)


----------



## Chrisreptile (Mar 16, 2008)

being in water where i cant see/feel the bottom.

im a bit scared of biting my tongue or lip too lol.

i love public speaking lol.


----------



## deadflesh (Mar 16, 2008)

Chrisreptile said:


> being in water where i cant see/feel the bottom.
> 
> im a bit scared of biting my tongue or lip too lol.
> 
> i love public speaking lol.



Ugh, I hate touching the bottom... gives my feet the he-be-jee-bees.


----------



## noni (Mar 16, 2008)

caterpillars *shudder* especially the fat green velvety ones

also sleeping on the side of the bed furthest from the door

oh and having someone stab me in the kidneys which is why i don't like sitting in chairs in restaurants etc that don't have a solid back


----------



## Ryan93 (Mar 16, 2008)

i dont think i have a fear realy except for dieing young. because that means i will have too leave me faimly and friends behind


----------



## arbok (Mar 16, 2008)

heights....


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 16, 2008)

Any bug - cockroaches, spiders, stick insects, anything like that. They freak me out.

But Tam brings another to my attention, my voice shakes and quivers if I have to talk in front of a group of ppl.


----------



## bump73 (Mar 16, 2008)

ishka said:


> rabbits and water rats


 
Rabbits??? What's wrong with rabbits? My bunnies are the most gorgeous boys ever!


----------



## bump73 (Mar 16, 2008)

Ooops!! Sorry, I didn't realise I was logged into Ben's account!! They're MY gorgeous bunnies, but he can't deny their cuteness 

Erin Jane


----------



## Bob2 (Mar 16, 2008)

Spiders. Huntsmans and all those big hairy kinds. Everyone knows if the is a spider in our house 'cause I scream like a 3 year old.


----------



## venus (Mar 16, 2008)

Apart from the obvious death, rape, your kids dying, it would be:


Fear (I get panic attacks) &
Going blind



Oh, and those huge big moths. :shock:


----------



## dazza294 (Mar 16, 2008)

*scared*

nothing really scares me cept dentist and the thought of my mother inlaw having to come and live with us now theres a scary thought


----------



## Brock Lobster (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah, dentists for me, also I have the gut churning fear of someone close to me (brother/sister/mum/dad/ girlfriend) becoming severly brain damage. I wouldn't mind as much if I was brain damaged, I just hate seeing other people living with it. 

Also, I have a strange fear of people seeing me poop.....

Loooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnggggggggggg story.


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 16, 2008)

im not really scared of anything, used to be afraid of spiders, but i went out and got a tarantula, so that ended that fear!


----------



## inthegrass (Mar 16, 2008)

buying the morning paper and finding my name in the obituary column.:shock:
cheers


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 16, 2008)

Worms.


Rubbing my bottom on the carpet untill I bleed ( and not in a good way)

:x <------ I would look like that if I was yellow


----------



## slim6y (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm afraid of going back in time and not being able to find the portal that I went through to get back to the present and then contracting a disease that is now curable but not back then where I had travelled to.


----------



## Lesa (Mar 16, 2008)

Jetty pylons - because that's where they anchor dead bodies too.... don't ask me why I just can't go near 'em. I can waterski in murky dam water with exposed tree limbs and god knows what or in deep ocean water, but just don't take me near jetty pylons. ON the jetty is fine, just not in the water - yeeerrrchh!!!!


----------



## slip_phreak (Mar 16, 2008)

[video=youtube;ARBajLHHCHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARBajLHHCHs[/video]

Someone said something about roundabouts and i thought this was funny lol


----------



## scam7278 (Mar 16, 2008)

one word ...... SPIDERS


----------



## Armand (Mar 16, 2008)

being in the bush alone then seeing a group of like 19 year olds chassing you. last time that happened i somehow climbed a massive tree and escaped them! it was pretty scary..


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (Mar 16, 2008)

Spiders and heights.


----------



## eladidare (Mar 16, 2008)

being a statistic


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 16, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> im not really scared of anything, used to be afraid of spiders, but i went out and got a tarantula, so that ended that fear!


 
i just rememberd, i do have a fear, im scared of becoming old. not like 30 or something, but like, old old, like having to go to a retirment home, and being a burden to those around me, like, having to be hand fed, and cant wipe my own but. i wanna die at like 50, that way im gone way before i start being a pain in the butt.


----------



## goanna (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah im with u brock lobster i put locks on my door just incase lol. cant use the public ones either lol. now theres a long story


----------



## Lesa (Mar 16, 2008)

Brock Lobster said:


> Also, I have a strange fear of people seeing me poop.....



I've actually had nightmares about that one. How strange are we???:shock:


----------



## goanna (Mar 16, 2008)

lol yeah its happened to me in a public toilet so i can use em. some creepy old man just walked in it was scary


----------



## superjordan21 (Mar 16, 2008)

i hate wasps and bees.


----------



## pythonmum (Mar 16, 2008)

I can't stand insecure heights. I'm okay if there's a nice sturdy steel railing. If not, I get vertigo and break out in a cold sweat. Every now and then I even have dizzy moments on escalators - or is that because I'm blonde...


----------



## Trouble (Mar 16, 2008)

I can't stand sitting in a car driving next to a truck :?
AND I'm really scared of DEATH:|:?:cry:


----------



## Jakee (Mar 16, 2008)

Sharks and spiders for sure


----------



## venus (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow, some really interesting and strange fears out there.

Its nice to know Im not totally abnormal.


----------



## SyKeD (Mar 17, 2008)

IMSNAKEY said:


> i can pretty much guarantee that wont happen. unless of course you mean as a zombie of some sort




haha reminding me of zombies...

[video=youtube;nfckJ2I3emc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfckJ2I3emc&feature=related[/video]


my fear would have to be most insects... i hate the flying ones... they always fly at your head for some reason!!!!.. it sucks


----------



## marty (Mar 17, 2008)

my biggest fear is loosing my wife. had an elderly couple we know and after 64 years together his wife passed away. very sad and distressing


----------



## amazonian (Mar 17, 2008)

spilota_variegata said:


> I'm frightened of waking up dead one morning....


 
It's ok, there is nothing to fear.
I can garuntee you that you will never wake up dead. That's a promise.


----------



## Whisper2 (Mar 17, 2008)

i woke up dead then turned up missing.
now that was a busy day.


----------



## jessb (Mar 17, 2008)

pythonmum said:


> I can't stand insecure heights. I'm okay if there's a nice sturdy steel railing. If not, I get vertigo and break out in a cold sweat. Every now and then I even have dizzy moments on escalators - or is that because I'm blonde...


 
"Insecure heights" that's such a good way of putting it! I'm fine in a plane or at the top storey of a tall building, but put me on one of those swaying bridges, up a ladder or at a lookout without a really good fence, and I lose it! I feel a bit sick and shaky even thinking about it!

On the up side, I can speak in public without raising a sweat, and I'm only scared of sharks when I'm out swimming and I see a big shadow in the water... My hubby was out surfing a couple of weeks ago and the shark alarm went off because of a 3.5m bronze whaler in he water. None of the other surfers went in, and he was too scared of looking like a wuss so he stayed in the water!!!


----------



## Nathan (Mar 17, 2008)

*A fly*

Hey All,

Swallowing a fly is pretty scary. Yes it was accidental, when i was 12 i was riding a pushie down the biggest hill in my neighbourhood and yep it flew into my mouth at a high rate of speed. EEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :cry:. I love spiders and snakes so there's not many animals that scare me. I do fear them, it's just controlled fear .


----------



## rubes (Mar 17, 2008)

i think my biggest fear is being scared!!!
i had a panic attack because my boyfriend rode up behind my on his bike and said "boo"

i love scary movies because of the adrenaline rush, but then afterwards i always manage to freak myself out by imagining those things happening to me!

The other night "what lies beneath" was on TV, and i was home alone, everything was fine. I went into the kitchen and was looking out the window and in the reflection i saw something move. it was only a cubbord, but rest of the night i stayed on the couch, feet off the floor so no one could grab me with 000 dialed into my phone just incase!!! just a little bit of an overreaction!!!!!!!


----------



## iceman (Mar 17, 2008)

old age scare's me.


----------



## callith (Mar 17, 2008)

kimba83 said:


> i used to be scared of needles.. bloodtests
> 
> fine with tattoos.. but its something about the nurse and then seeing the size of the needle.. and yeah



lol, i love watching them stab you and sucking blood from me. i reakon its cool


----------



## callith (Mar 17, 2008)

firedragon said:


> we've all got 'em
> me i'm afraid of the dark and rounabouts



You shouldn't be afraid of roundabouts, you should be afraid of the d***head's that use them.


----------



## Markus (Mar 17, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Cockroaches :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> (they scare the absolute bejeesus outta me :cry


 

Definatly cockroaches for me too. Cant stand them, or the crunchy nioise they make when I squash them, or the way they wriggle if ispray them. Damn awfull things, I have to get my wife to take care of them.


----------



## GraftonChic (Mar 17, 2008)

Some mongrel stealing my collection of reps :-(


----------



## Amberoo (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm only scared of 3 things....
Death
Needles
and
House Fires.

Amberoo.


----------



## bredli_lover (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm scared of my science teacher - she eats children - according to the grafitti on my desk...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 17, 2008)

heart attacks, stroke, cancer...price of fuel..
Ah, have another drink and a ciggy,,,might all go away.


----------



## thals (Mar 17, 2008)

blood, guts, needles, creepy crawlies... all fine with me 

only fear is flying/rollercoasters/jumping outta planes lol u get the idea  basically anything which gives me an overdose of adrenaline and g-force :lol:

ooh, forgot to mention...

SOCK PUPPETS! :shock:


----------



## snake man (Mar 17, 2008)

nothing


----------



## kirstys (Mar 17, 2008)

roaches and spiders


----------



## Crush (Mar 17, 2008)

Im scared of what we're all scared of,
r r r r r ronald McDonald *cringe*
Im scared of my school Vice principal. I cant wait till end of high school because im going to well and truly make it clear to him where he can shove it...
Oh and maths test, ewwwwwww maths....

,
Crush


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 17, 2008)

Stepping on needles at the beach.


----------



## froglet (Mar 17, 2008)

The dark (
Climbing on ladders (
Deep water (slowly overcoming this one coz i enjoy scuba diving)


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Mar 17, 2008)

blood tests (even though i have a full sleeve and numerous piercings)

clowns

the ocean when it's rough

adventure caving - i would never EVER do this. Has anyone seen The Descent? Scariest movie I have ever seen. I almost left the cinema halfway through.


----------



## sweetangel (Mar 17, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Cockroaches :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> (they scare the absolute bejeesus outta me :cry




I'm with you on that one....yuck they are so gross.

I'm also a little freaked out of fire


----------



## Renagade (Mar 17, 2008)

hair in my mouth, makes me gag just thinking about it


----------



## scorps (Mar 17, 2008)

i used o have a fear of needles now i honesly cant think of anything now


----------



## rebeccalg (Mar 17, 2008)

*No Fear!* but I did have a fly go up my nose once, that wasn't very pretty....


----------



## Erin_Jane (Mar 19, 2008)

Trouble said:


> I can't stand sitting in a car driving next to a truck :?


 
Yeh I totally agree with you on that one! Even worse being between 2 trucks at the same time. Ever since I was a little kid I've always said I'd drive 4x4s because I like being higher up so the trucks dont scare me as much... Sad thing is... I drive an echo... ain't no 4x4 that's for sure! haha... :lol:


----------



## bump73 (Mar 19, 2008)

One of mine would now have to be, being in Erin_janes Echo between 2 trucks with her at the wheel:lol::lol:

Ben


----------



## Erin_Jane (Mar 19, 2008)

ha ha Benjamin... you're oh so funny!

And you have such double standards! You hate to be in the car with me driving, unless I'm designated driver while you're drunk!! Next time that happens I'll go in search of a couple of trucks!!


----------



## Snakeaholic (Mar 19, 2008)

i hate every aspect about brussel sprouts


----------

